# Well I finally decided on speakers.



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

After going back and forth between Focal Chorus 826 and GoldenEar Tech Towers. I chose the GoldenEars. They just had a better all-around sound. I also chose the GoldenEar SuperStat 50 for my center channel. I am keeping the in-wall Polks that I presently have as my surrounds. I also have a Polk powered sub that is about 10 yrs old and lacks detail that I will replace eventually. With the powered subs in the GoldenEars I may not need a separate sub. I also ordered an Oppo BR93. I am going to use my Denon AVR 2807 for now.
I presently have the cable box,TV and DVD connected to the Denon via HDMI cables. My question is this...
I want the best possible sound for music. Will the HDMI cable give me that or should I run analog cables for audio? Also...should I connect the new Oppo directly to the TV via HDMI? Am I missing anything?
Thanks in advance for your insight.
John


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I would think the DACs in the Oppo are better than those in your AVR so I'd use the analog connection to the reciever. Running the HDMI cable directly to the TV Would work okay for video from the Oppo , but you'll probably get better audio performance from the cabel box if you run the HDMI via the reciever as you do now.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

koyaan said:


> I would think the DACs in the Oppo are better than those in your AVR so I'd use the analog connection to the reciever. Running the HDMI cable directly to the TV Would work okay for video from the Oppo , but you'll probably get better audio performance from the cabel box if you run the HDMI via the reciever as you do now.


I disagree strongly. By using analog, you are bypassing the valuable processing available in the AVR including, but not limited to, Audyssey MultEQ XT. Here is a more extended discussion of the issue: http://forum.stereophile.com/musicintheround/music_in_the_round_44/index.html


----------



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Interesting article.


----------



## musiclover187 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

